# Captain Linden C.R. Mason



## Edward Campbell (29 Jan 2012)

Just received this via The Regimental net:

----------

Subject: FW: Death of Capt Mason - Inf School

Fellow Royals

           It is my very sad duty to inform you of the passing of another
serving member of The Royal Canadian Regiment. Captain Linden C.R. Mason
passed away at Kingston, ON on 25 January 2012. Captain Mason was posted at
Gagetown, NB and was an instructor with A Company, the Infantry School, CTC.
He was on course at CFB Kingston at the time of his death. Captain Linden
Mason has been an officer in The Royal Canadian Regiment since 2007. In that
year he was posted to 2 RCR and eventually commanded Recce Platoon. Captain
Mason deployed to Afghanistan with the OMLT in 2010. Afterwards he was
posted to the Infantry School, instructing on the DP 3B and the Adv Recce
Patrolman courses.
           Funeral arrangements are currently being confirmed with the
immediate family. It is anticipated that there will be a memorial service in
Ottawa, followed by internment at Beechwood. Two possible dates for the
service/internment are 03 February or 06 February. When these details are
confirmed I will forward this information Regimentally.

Pro Patria

Ross Appleton
Captain
Regimental Adjutant
The Royal Canadian Regiment


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Jan 2012)

RIP Captain Mason  

Would a member of The Royal Canadian Regiment please pass our condolences to the family and friends of Captain Mason.


----------



## medicineman (29 Jan 2012)

RIP and Pro Partria  .

MM


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Jan 2012)

Last Wednesday, Captain Linden Mason, an infantry officer serving at the Infantry School on his first ERE from The Royal Canadian Regiment, passed away.  He was in Kingston, Ontario at the time, and was originally from Ottawa Ontario.

His non-denominational funeral will follow a private viewing which will be for family only.  The service will be this Wednesday, 01 February 2012 at the Hulse Playfair at 1200 Ogilvie in Ottawa.  The Funeral will start at 1300 hours.  Dress for serving members is DEU 1A. Captain Mason will be interred at Beechwood for 1400.  A reception is planned for 1500, and the tentative location is the Army Officers' Mess in Ottawa.  

The funeral, the interment and the reception is open to all members of the CF, and especially for any persons who may have known Captain Mason.  If you know of any members of The Royal Canadian Regiment in the Ottawa area, please pass this on to them. 

Thank you.

(Image removed for PERSEC reasons)


----------



## Sythen (29 Jan 2012)

Pro Patria, Sir.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Jan 2012)

Condolences may be posted through the funeral home's website, at:

http://www.hpmc.ca/notices_tributes.cfm#10713

The obituary posted states:



> In lieu of flowers, donations to the Military Family Fund, The RCR Education Fund, Canadian Hero Fund or The Military Casualty Support Fund appreciated.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jan 2012)

More Info:
1200 - 1300 hrs participants assemble at Hulse, Playfair & McGarry St. Laurent Chapel (1200 Ogilvie Road, Ottawa, Ontario).  Not a viewing per se but a chance to speak with the family, etc.
1300 hrs - memorial service begins
1400 to 1500 hrs - move to and interment at Beechwood
1500 to 1700 hrs reception at the Army Officers' Mess.  This is now confirmed.


Thank you.


----------



## TN2IC (30 Jan 2012)

Pro Patria, my brother in arms.


----------



## Junk (31 Jan 2012)

He insturcted me on ARP... Rest In Peace Capt Mason...


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Jan 2012)

Information for the memorial service to be held tomorrow in Gagetown:

Location: Saint Mary's Chapel, bulding G1
Seated for No Later Than 1045
Dress: DEU 1A (with medals)


Thank you


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (1 Feb 2012)

I had the opportunity to do basic, french training, CAP, and TF 1-10 with Linden, and my wife and I will miss him greatly.  Pro Patria buddy! R.I.P.


----------



## 4VIVIO (18 Mar 2012)

I am the mother of Captain Linden Mason who passed away January 25, 2012.  I would like to thank the Regiment, the Infantry School and the Army for all the support it has given our family during these tragic times.  I have read all your kind words about my son and I thank you all.  He was a very proud soldier, and my hero.

Vivian Gosling


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Mar 2012)

Ms. Gosling
I was unable to make it to Ottawa for the funeral; however, I did attend the memorial in your son's honour here in Gagetown.  Though I serve at the Infantry School, I am in another company than your son's.  He worked in "A" Company, and they are in a building on the other side of the base.  We often joke that those who work in your son's building are like the kids in the Lord of the Flies: making up their own rules.  We often kid them whenever we see them in our building, stating that they must be lost.
So, all that to say that I didn't know your son very well at all, so unfortunately I have no stories of him to share with you.  But please know that he will be missed by many, but I believe that we are all the better for having known him.  Words will not help you right now, but please take comfort in knowing that I still think and pray for you and your family.  

Pro Patria

David


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Mar 2012)

Mrs. Gosling:

On behalf of my wife and I, please accept our sincere condolences.

There is no doubt in my mind that  your son was a fine soldier and a very good son.


----------

